# التخطيط الاستراتيجي



## samehnour (8 يونيو 2006)

*ما هو التخطيط الاستراتيجي؟*​
التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو تخطيط بعيد المدى يأخذ في الاعتبار المتغيرات الداخلية والخارجية و يحدد القطاعات و الشرائح السوقية المستهدفة و أسلوب المنافسة. التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو عملية متجددة يتم تحديثها كل عام لدراسة المستجدات الخارجية و الداخلية. التخطيط الاستراتيجي يجيب عن سؤالين
*ه ما هي القطاعات أو الشرائح التي سنعمل فيها*
​*ه ما هو أسلوبنا في المنافسة في كل شريحة :السعر، الجودة، السرعة، المرونة*​
​فمثلا التخطيط الاستراتيجي لمطعم دجاج منذ عامين كان لابد أن يأخذ في الاعتبار تهديد أنفلونزا الطيور. التخطيط الاستراتيجي لمطعم فول قد يكون استهداف سكان منطقة سكنية معينة و تقديم خدمة متميزة لهم والاقتصار على الفول فقط أو وجود تنوع في السندوتشات. وقد تكون خطة بائع التلفزيونات العادية أن يبدأ في بيع تلفزيونات البلازما تدريجيا مع التركيز على النوعيات الجيدة جدا 

*ما هي فائدة التخطيط الاستراتيجي؟*
التخطيط الاستراتيجي يجعل الأهداف العامة للشركة واضحة للجميع و بالتالي
ه تنبثق منها خطط الإدارات أو قطاعات العمل 
ه تكون الهدف العام الذي يحكم جميع القرارات
ه يجعل جميع العاملين يعملون لتحقيق هدف واحد
ما معنى هذا الكلام؟
عندما تكون خطتنا أن نعمل في مجال الملابس ونستهدف الطبقة محدودة الدخل فإن كل الإدارات ستعمل على تقليل التكلفة وسيحاول قسم التصميم تخفيض تكلفة المواد و يحاول قسم التصنيع تقليل تكلفة التصنيع وسيعمل جميع العاملين في هذا الاتجاه، ويتم الاستثمار في المعدات التي تؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض التكلفة مثل المعدات الأوتوماتيكية و سنحاول تقليل عدد التصاميم التي ننتجها لكي نتمكن من تقليل التكلفة عن طريق إنتاج كميات كبيرة من نفس التصميم 
أما إن كانت خطتنا هي أن نعمل في مجال الملابس و نستهدف طبقة رجال الأعمال فإن جميع الإدارات ستحاول تحسين الجودة وزيادة التميز وسيحاول قسم التصميم تطوير الملابس بما يجعلها متميزة وسنستثمر في المعدات والخدمات التي تحقق لنا التميز من محلات فاخرة وخامات مكلفة و لن نتجه إلى الأتمتة الكاملة للإنتاج لأننا نريد أن نغير تصميماتنا كثيرا و ان ننتج كميات قليلة من تصميميات مختلفة
فالاستراتيجية تجعل كل العاملين يعلمون من هو العميل المستهدف و بالتالي يتم التركيز على تلبية متطلبات هذه الشريحة. كذلك فإن الاستراتيجية تحدد لنا أسلوبنا في المنافسة من تقليل التكلفة أو التميز أو الابداع أو النجاح في التوزيع.
*هل التخطيط الاستراتيجي يختص بالشركات الكبرى؟*
التخطيط الاستراتيجي يختص بالشركات الصغيرة و الكبيرة والقديمة و الحديثة بل و كذلك الدول و الأفراد. بالطبع يختلف الجهد المبذول في التخطيط الاستراتيجي من شركة لأخرى، فالتخطيط الاستراتيجي لدولة هو عملية طويلة و معقدة و كذلك الحال في الشركات الكبرى الدولية. أما الشركات الصغيرة و المنشآت المحلية جدا فلابد لها من تخطيط استراتيجي كذلك و لكنه يكون أبسط من التخطيط للشركات الكبرى.
التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو عملية طبيعية جدا فأنت مثلا عندما كنت طالبا قد قررت أن تكون مهندسا أو طبيبا وأن تتميز في هذا المجال و بالتالي كانت أولوياتك هي الاستذكار و الإنفاق على شراء الكتب وتعلم لغة أجنبية وحضور المحاضرات. في نفس الوقت قرر شخص آخر أن يكون رياضي شهير فاهتم بالتمرينات الرياضية وأنفق على شراء ملابس وأدوات الرياضة و لم يهتم كثيرا بدراسته
*هل التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو عملية أكاديمية؟*
التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو أمر يطبق في الشركات و المؤسسات في دول العالم المختلفة. فليس معنى انك تعيش في دولة نامية أنك لا تحتاج للتخطيط الاستراتيجي. إن كثيرا من التجار الناجحين الذي لهم خبرة في التجارة وليس لهم قدر كبير من التعليم يمارسون التخطيط الاستراتيجي بشكل جيد دون أن يعرفوا هذا المسمّى فتجد هذا التاجر يعرف جيدا الشريحة التي يستهدفها و يعرف احتياجاته ويعرف منافسيه و تكون قراراته نابعة من فهمه لمتغيرات السوق ولأسلوبه في المنافسة. هذا التاجر اكتسب طريقة التفكير هذه من الخبرة وربما من التجار الذين تعلم منهم. التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو ما يقوم به هذا التاجر ولكن هذا التاجر قد يفوته بعض الأشياء أحيانا لأن عملية التخطيط بالنسبة له لا تتم بشكل منظم، كذلك فإنك إن لم تكن ذا خبرة مثل هذا التاجر فأنت تحتاج لتعلم أسلوب التخطيط
*هناك شركات أو مؤسسات ناجحة و لا تعرف شيئا عن التخطيط الاستراتيجي فما فائدته؟*
بعض هذه المؤسسات يديرها شخص يخطط استراتيجيا بنفسه بناء على خبراته كما ذكرت أعلاه. وبعض هذه الشركات ينجح لفترة من الزمن اعتمادا على ضعف المنافسة أو عظم حجم الطلب ولكنها لا تنجح على المدى البعيد لأن الأحوال تتغير و إذا لم نخطط استراتيجيا فسيأتي يوم لا نجد من يشتري بضاعتنا أو يقل حجم الطلب بشكل يصعب معه الاستمرار أو تتغير احتياجات العملاء و تتغير شرائحهم و هكذا. كمثال بسيط لذلك فإن مشروع مقهى الإنترنت الصغير يحتاج لتخطيط استراتيجي لأنه قد يحدث أو قد حدث بالفعل ضعف في الطلب عليها نتيجة لهبوط أسعار الحاسب و سهولة الدخول على الشبكة الدولية من المنزل، فصاحب هذا المشروع لا بد أن يدرس هذه الأمور و يقرر ما الذي سيفعله عند اضمحلال هذا السوق وكيف يستغل إمكانياته وقدراته في شيء آخر 
*ما أهمية التخطيط الاستراتيجي بالنسبة للمشروعات الجديدة؟*
أنت تريد أن تبدأ مشروعا جديدا في مجال معين و يستهدف شريحة معينة فلماذا تحتاج التخطيط الاستراتيجي؟ لعدة أسبابه لكي تتمكن من التعرف على شرائح العملاء المختلفة وعلى جاذبية كل شريحة فقد تكتشف أنه من الأفضل أن تغير المشروع قليلا و تستهدف شريحة أكثر جاذبية
ه لتعرف كيف ستصمم مشروعك وما هي احتياجات الشريحة المستهدفة و هل أنت تهدف إلى أن تكون أسعارك زهيدة أم أن تكون منتجاتك أو خدماتك متميزة
ه لتعرف ماذا ستفعل العام القادم و الأعوام التالية هل ستتوسع أم ستبدأ في نشاط آخر. هل هذا المنتج سينتهي استخدامه خلال عام أم عامين أم سيتمر لسنوات عديدة
ه لتعرف كيف ستواجه المنافسة و ما تأثيرها على مشروعك
ه لتعرف أولويات الإنفاق على المشروع
ه لتكون دراسة الجدوى مبنية على أساس سليم فأنت تحتاج لدراسة كل العوامل المؤثرة في السوق قبل أن تقدر حجم الطلب المتوقع على منتجك أو خدمتك
*لا يمكن الحصول على كل المعلومات المطلوبة للتخطيط الاستراتيجي و بالتالي فكيف نقوم به؟*
بالطبع لن يمكنك معرفة كل المعلومات عن المنافسين وعن ما سيحدث في المستقبل و لكنك ستقوم بمحاولة الحصول على الكثير من المعلومات ثم تقدر ما لا تستطيع الحصول عليه. فأنت عندما تقرر الخروج من المنزل لا تعلم إن كنت ستموت في حادث و لكنك تقدر أن احتمالات الإصابة في حادث قليلة فتخرج ثم تحاول ألا تصاب. أنت تقرر الذهاب للاستجمام في بلد ما فتدرس الطقس في هذا المكان لتحدد الوقت الجيد للرحلة بما يتناسب مع جدول عملك واهتماماتك الأخرى ثم تختار الوقت المناسب و تقوم بالرحلة. فعملية التقدير لبعض الأمور هو أمر نستخدمه دائما في حياتنا اليومية
*هل التخطيط الاستراتيجي ينجح دائما؟*
بالطبع لا فقد يفشل لأسباب عديدة مثل
ه الإعداد السيئ للخطة و عدم الدراسة الجيدة
ه عدم إخبار المديرين والعاملين بخطة الشركة
ه عدم اتخاذ القرارات بناء على الخطة الاستراتيجية
ه فقدان التركيز و البعد عن الخطة الاستراتيجية 
ه عدم المرونة و عدم تغيير الخطة بالرغم من وجود تغيرات مؤثرة بشكل واضح على افتراضات الخطة الاستراتيجية
أخيرا فإن التخطيط الاستراتيجي ليس عبارة عن لافتة تعلقها في كل مكان في المؤسسة تقول فيها "نحن مؤسسة رائدة في مجال كذا و نحرص على كذا و كذا و نهدف إلى كذا وكذا" و تكون هذه مجرد لافتة. التخطيط الاستراتيجي يهدف إلى الوصول إلى أفضل مجالات العمل وطرق المنافسة بناء على قدراتنا و إمكانياتنا و متغيرات السوق و المتغيرات الخارجية و طلبات العملاء و تحليل المنافسين​ 

من مدونتي: الإدارة و الهندسة الصناعية​


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

أود أن أضيف على التخطيط الإستراتيجي حيت أن الاستراتيجية دائما تأتى من من لديهم سلطة اتخاذ القرار و غالبا ما تكون مسئوليتهم وحدهم ​


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (12 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك.... موضوع ممتاز


----------



## waelsw (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد الكناني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

نقل طيب
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

